# my buddy's setup after the split..



## BushyKush420 (Feb 13, 2007)

the open side is the flowering side


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 14, 2007)

haha. i guess thats how you do it. is that panda film?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 14, 2007)

ZMAN said:
			
		

> haha. i guess thats how you do it. is that panda film?


 
 ahh duh you looked at the other one first? and whats panda film? The black stuff on the wall is garbage bags and the face of the room is regular black plastic like for painting or sum shiiot. ant the shiny stuff is supposed to be mylar..


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 14, 2007)

panda film is black on one side and white on the other. light is unable to pass through it. regular plastic light will go through. unless you have something behind it, like card bord.
yea mylar is a reflective material that looks alot shinier then aluminum foil. (works alot better also)


----------

